# Nintendo considering to create a 3DS Successor



## Lia (Jun 30, 2018)

After Nintendo's new president, Shuntaro Furukawa, officially stepped in earlier this week, he has already started talking to Japanese media outlets about the direction of the company.

Furukawa believes that the 3DS still has advantages over the Switch and stated that Nintendo was considering various possibilities on creating a successor to the 3DS. While the Switch is still obviously a key focus for Nintendo at the moment, we might see a 3DS successor in the future.

Do you think Nintendo should pursue a successor to the popular handheld console?

 Source


----------



## Darth Meteos (Jun 30, 2018)

The Switch is a handheld. Creating a 3DS successor ruins the greatest power of the Switch, that it combines both markets into one OP console.


----------



## Ryccardo (Jun 30, 2018)

Only if it fixes the problem endemic in all Nintendo products including and after the DSi, that is, unremarkable battery life


----------



## smileyhead (Jun 30, 2018)

This could make sense and go right, _if_ the console is weaker than the Switch but more powerful than the 3DS. That would essentially make a Switch Lite, which is not too weak for big devs to make games for, but cheaper than the Switch.


----------



## Chary (Jun 30, 2018)

Maybe actually build a better library on the Switch, first. I mean, Kimishima already entertained this idea last year, and eventually they're gonna come out with a new handheld. Nintendo, like, makes handheld systems, or something. Shocking, I know.


----------



## Justinde75 (Jun 30, 2018)

I could only see this as an advantage for people that cant afford the expensive switch


----------



## Bimmel (Jun 30, 2018)

I'm all in for that. I like it smaller.


----------



## dude1 (Jun 30, 2018)

im still waiting on my gameboy successor.

DS is 3rd pillar my ass


----------



## gameboy (Jun 30, 2018)

3d is my favorite gimmick ever. the games that forego 3d i dont touch.


----------



## LightyKD (Jun 30, 2018)

WHY?!?! Just leave it to Nintendo to ruin things when they have a good thing going.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 30, 2018)

Good, the 3DS was becoming anathema, but they should really focus on Switch.


----------



## nonamejohn (Jun 30, 2018)

All in for another handheld. I loved the 3d feature and would want them to continue with that idea.


----------



## Joe88 (Jun 30, 2018)

Imo, no they shouldn't. They really should only focus on one thing since there arnt any more AAA 1st party games coming out anytime soon.


----------



## brickmii82 (Jun 30, 2018)

Fake news. The source is in Japanese and says Nintendo is building a Mario/furry theme park in Europe. Scouts honor, I swear ...


----------



## Ryccardo (Jun 30, 2018)

brickmii82 said:


> Nintendo is building a Mario/furry theme park in Europe.


Too vague, not helpful for vacation planning


----------



## brickmii82 (Jun 30, 2018)

Ryccardo said:


> Too vague, not helpful for vacation planning


Well I didn’t write the source. I would’ve asked those kinds of tough questions ...


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 30, 2018)

I want it so there's atleast some free multiplayer intact with pokemon.I don't want to pay 20$ a month on the switch just to go on battle spot.It would also be smaller and easier to fit in your pocket where as a switch would be best stored in like a backpack.


----------



## brickmii82 (Jun 30, 2018)

Ominous66521 said:


> I want it so there's atleast some free multiplayer intact with pokemon.I don't want to pay 20$ a month on the switch just to go on battle spot.


.... that’s 20$ A YEAR to help ensure Lizard Squad doesn’t ruin your Christmas.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jun 30, 2018)

Awful idea IMO. They really should just stick to focusing on the Switch for now, better to stick with their current hard hitting platform rather than shit out another handheld that will just split the userbase and dev resources.


----------



## dimmidice (Jun 30, 2018)

I hope they make a full on handheld that's dual screened yeah. I love the clamshell form so much.

Plus the switch is largely ports and games that are also on other consoles. 3DS and DS before it were largely original games designed for the device.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 30, 2018)

brickmii82 said:


> .... that’s 20$ A YEAR to help ensure Lizard Squad doesn’t ruin your Christmas.


Those guys are like long gone.They did it with sony and Microsoft while they where payed and it didn't make much diffrence with it being payed or not,both where taken offline for about  3 weeks to a month.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jun 30, 2018)

Just don't make it over priced like the launch 3DS costing $250 with very little to offer at launch. Hate when stuff do that.


----------



## brickmii82 (Jun 30, 2018)

Ominous66521 said:


> Those guys are like long gone.They did it with sony and Microsoft while they where payed and it didn't make much diffrence,both where taken offline for about  3 weeks to a month.


Wrong. MS was on and off  for about 5 days. Sony went down a month or so and a few months after the attack went pay to play because of the attack. Point is, it costs money to update and maintain that security. There'll be other malicious people looking to ruin things for everyone, so 20$ a frickin year isn't that bad of a cost.


----------



## Hells Malice (Jun 30, 2018)

They'd be morons not to, since the Switch isn't a handheld. It's only portable.
I can't carry a switch in my pocket and play it between classes at school. The 3DS has the portability of a cellphone, but with the capabilities of an actual gaming device.  
The Switch, I have to lug around in a little briefcase, unzip it, get it out, put the case away. That's_ fine_ but it doesn't make it a handheld, or convenient.

All they do from there is offer extensive cross-compatibility and they're pretty set. Plenty of ways they can make it work.


----------



## Deleted member 420418 (Jun 30, 2018)

No, we don't need another ds successor, we already have the switch and nobody would be interested in wasting more money on another ds version when they could buy a switch instead which is more powerful and can be easily developed for (mostly).


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 30, 2018)

It'd be a disaster, if it's anything like the 3DS during the Wii U ear, the new console will overshadow the Switch and cause it to lose momentum.


----------



## Ryccardo (Jun 30, 2018)

brickmii82 said:


> .... that’s 20$ A YEAR to help ensure Lizard Squad doesn’t ruin your Christmas.


You know what really prevents a central point of failure? Yep, multiple independent servers people can run on their own with their own rules! Yep, those things that were the norm on PC games multiple decades ago, because someone didn't think of this longer-term cash grab and didn't try to justify it!


----------



## InsaneNutter (Jun 30, 2018)

Ominous66521 said:


> I want it so there's atleast some free multiplayer intact with pokemon.I don't want to pay 20$ a month on the switch just to go on battle spot.It would also be smaller and easier to fit in your pocket where as a switch would be best stored in like a backpack.



Who says it will be free though? sadly I think those days are gone. Microsoft have been able to charge for Xbox Live since 2002, everyone was outraged by that back then, however it has slowly become the norm, with Sony eventually going for a paid service with the PS4 too.

Granted even Xbox Live in 2002 was more advanced than what Nintendo offers with the Switch currently, so it's going to be a tough sell.

Like you all that really interests me is online trading in Pokemon and the odd game of Mario Kart, it's certainly not something i'm excited to pay for.


----------



## brickmii82 (Jun 30, 2018)

Ryccardo said:


> You know what really prevents a central point of failure? Yep, multiple independent servers people can run on their own with their own rules! Yep, those things that were the norm on PC games multiple decades ago, because someone didn't think of this longer-term cash grab and didn't try to justify it!


Well, I do advocate for blockchain projects so this wouldn't be so bad. But, you seriously spend this same amount for a nice meal. And it's for a year. It's not like they're getting rich on this ffs.


----------



## Rel (Jun 30, 2018)

InsaneNutter said:


> Who says it will be free though? sadly I think those days are gone. Microsoft have been able to charge for Xbox Live since 2002, everyone was outraged by that back then, however it has slowly become the norm, with Sony eventually going for a paid service with the PS4 too.
> 
> Granted even Xbox Live in 2002 was more advanced than what Nintendo offers with the Switch currently, so it's going to be a tough sell.
> 
> Like you all that really interests me is online trading in Pokemon and the odd game of Mario Kart, it's certainly not something i'm excited to pay for.


I think with it becoming a paid service will really help Nintendo's online service, I also would not be surprised if Microsoft is helping Nintendo as well since they both seem to be on neutral terms lately when it comes to crossplay.


----------



## Ryccardo (Jun 30, 2018)

brickmii82 said:


> Well, I do advocate for blockchain projects so this wouldn't be so bad. But, you seriously spend this same amount for a nice meal. And it's for a year. It's not like they're getting rich on this ffs.


It could be 30 cents for the life of the console (like the Japanese-only N3DS uncensored browser DLC), hell it could be "mail us this card with your serial number to activate online, we pay for shipping" and you're already excluding or introducing inconvenience to some users (which regardless of the amount of it, for any definition of "amount", previous work by that same accused company proves it wasn't technically justified)


----------



## xXxSwagnemitexXx (Jun 30, 2018)

i was thinking that nintendo should make a new 3ds-type system since the 3ds is getting kinda old now and hackers have cracked it wide open for homebrew, emulators and piracy. it would be a fun challenge to try and crack this new console.


----------



## brickmii82 (Jun 30, 2018)

Ryccardo said:


> It could be 30 cents for the life of the console (like the Japanese-only N3DS uncensored browser DLC), hell it could be "mail us this card with your serial number to activate online, we pay for shipping" and you're already excluding or introducing inconvenience to some users (which regardless of the amount of it, for any definition of "amount", previous work by that same accused company proves it wasn't technically justified)


What's your point? It's still cheap. Things change including costs involved. They go up when things get better usually.


----------



## Ryccardo (Jun 30, 2018)

brickmii82 said:


> What's your point? It's still cheap.


Unless they send a collector to your home or add a magical coin slot, you need a(n arbitrarily rejectable) debit/credit card, or to go to a store and buy fixed units of credit
Minors also can't (formally) enter a  can refute any contract in the first place, for another


----------



## brickmii82 (Jun 30, 2018)

Ryccardo said:


> Unless they send a collector to your home or add a magical coin slot, you need a(n arbitrarily rejectable) debit/credit card, or to go to a store and buy fixed units of credit
> Minors also can't (formally) enter a contract in the first place, for another


Minors shouldn't be online without parental consent anyways. And this inconvenience you seem worried about is an annoyance, not an obstacle. That argument comes off as entitlement to me. Charging for online is a norm these days for console users. Nintendo introduced it late in the game, but it's still a norm. This is a poor crusade to war over imo. Cloud saves ... Ok I can agree that would be better not having to be paid for. You shouldn't have to pay to back up your saves. But MP games ... it's like 60$ a year for MS and Sony. Has been forever at this point. So I can't see why the outcry. Again, things change. That's life.


----------



## DuoForce (Jun 30, 2018)

That's what the switch is for, both a handheld AND a console.  That was the whole point to be both at once.  Don't fuck this up Nintendo!


----------



## Zhongtiao1 (Jun 30, 2018)

I still think there's a market for consoles under $200. $200 is a lot easier to swallow than $300 for a lot of people.


----------



## Eddypikachu (Jun 30, 2018)

I would so be down for a 3ds successor. Fits in your pocket with glasses free 3d, dual screens, clamshell design and more powerful than the 3ds? Hell. Yes. <3


----------



## Sonansune (Jun 30, 2018)

brickmii82 said:


> Fake news. The source is in Japanese and says Nintendo is building a Mario/furry theme park in Europe. Scouts honor, I swear ...


nah. it's kyoto shimbun.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kyoto_Shimbun


----------



## JellyPerson (Jun 30, 2018)

It would be nice if they just made a smaller version of the Switch instead of actually making a new new 3ds xl deluxe edition and knuckles


----------



## WaluigiMan (Jun 30, 2018)

I have a Switch and a New3dsxl and i still enjoy playing on the 3ds and think its a good idea to keep it alive  and the Switch in my opinion is Homeconsole only its too big to take it outsite but i respect the people who use it as a Handeld too and wanna get rid of the 3ds


----------



## Glyptofane (Jun 30, 2018)

JellyPerson said:


> It would be nice if they just made a smaller version of the Switch instead of actually making a new new 3ds xl deluxe edition and knuckles


That's kind of what I was thinking of if it's possible. Like a pocket sized Switch without the docking capabilities for around $200.


----------



## yuyuyup (Jun 30, 2018)

if Nintendo re-commits to 3D, I pledge not to pirate on it


----------



## LightyKD (Jul 1, 2018)

Nintendo should just stick with the current 3DS and make a model that can be docked to a TV. They could even bring back Wii Classic controllers for the dock. It could be a "intro to Switch" for younger gamers.


----------



## Lemon_ (Jul 1, 2018)

Oh yes, finally the 4DS


----------



## BlastedGuy9905 (Jul 1, 2018)

Lia said:


> View attachment 133925​
> After Nintendo's new president, Shuntaro Furukawa, officially stepped in earlier this week, he has already started talking to Japanese media outlets about the direction of the company.
> 
> Furukawa believes that the 3DS still has advantages over the Switch and stated that Nintendo was considering various possibilities on creating a successor to the 3DS. While the Switch is still obviously a key focus for Nintendo at the moment, we might see a 3DS successor in the future.
> ...


Slap a screen onto the Switch Pro Controller, attach a screen to it, make it more powerful than the 3DS, but not as much as the Switch, bam. Easy money.


----------



## Coto (Jul 1, 2018)

My advice would be to let the switch take over the whole 3DS userbase, at least before past mid 2019. Let the switch online ecosystem to grow (more apps that connect to mobile, improved online gameplay, such as uploading data to ninty online account, online netplay emulators), so this new device would inherit such infrastructure.

Remember doing stuff from scratch takes time. And now the switch is on its prime.


----------



## anhminh (Jul 1, 2018)

Bad move. People mostly brough Switch because the promise of handheld titles support but with even a hint of that not be true then Switch will fucking sink to the bottom.

Switch is just a tablet with joy-con, people only in it for the exclusive games. Now if they divide the games then Switch will got the short end of the stick again.


----------



## DrkBeam (Jul 1, 2018)

I don't consider it will be a good move for Nintendo since the switch is their new handheld, but it will be great for the meltdowns it will cause the release, if switch users want the 3ds to die, it will be funny they try to justify the existence of the switch even if it is "older" like the 3ds is right now for them


----------



## zoogie (Jul 1, 2018)

Translation: we're going to make a mini clamshell Switch with the same internal specs. But the carts will be shaped differently so they won't be cross-compatible and the eshops will be separate.
Double dip will be the new order if you want true portability, mwaahahahaha.


----------



## doughmay (Jul 1, 2018)

I mean maybe make a switch like device, at a lower price point to bridge the price gap. So Nintendo still has an entry level price while still having a relevant system.


----------



## brunocar (Jul 1, 2018)

Ryccardo said:


> Only if it fixes the problem endemic in all Nintendo products including and after the DSi, that is, unremarkable battery life


the DSi has an amazing battery with great power retention and around 10 hours of battery life, dunno what you are talking about, the 3DS line uses batteries just as good that give 8 or more hours for sure. the problem is the switch, which has less battery life than a vita


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 1, 2018)

I would be weary of seeing a 3DS successor, lest Nintendo make the same mistake SEGA did by releasing two different, incompatible sets of hardware competing against each other and confusing consumers in the end.  While, yes, we live in a time where anyone can just look this sort of stuff online, I wouldn't overestimate some consumers, especially if they buy the system based on assumptions.

I guess it might work if it was backwards-compatible with the libraries of the DS and 3DS, but even then, I don't see developers focusing their attention on such a device, and people looking to get a system to play older games are just going to nab a DS/3DS anyways.


----------



## Another World (Jul 1, 2018)

I've always really enjoyed handhelds, I really hope Nintendo keeps producing them.

-Another World


----------



## Plstic (Jul 1, 2018)

Yes they should, switch is too big for me to bring places and has a bad battery life. Plus the joy cons suck and my hands are too big for them.


----------



## GBA rocks (Jul 1, 2018)

I can see them launching a Switch Mini in clamshell format and a Switch Cube (no screen) for docked-only operation.
Mobile SoCs can easily be shrunk down to lower and lower power consumption and heat year after year.
Nvidia probably already knows about the next Switch iterations, if the’re real.
Games and raw power could stay the same, or be beefed up a bit for better sustained framerates.


----------



## Deleted-401606 (Jul 1, 2018)

Darth Meteos said:


> The Switch is a handheld. Creating a 3DS successor ruins the greatest power of the Switch, that it combines both markets into one OP console.


 Only rigid people on GBAtemp like to argue over semantics. It's not feasible to lug that thing around and call it a "handheld". Nintendo is 100% right if they chose to go this route. Switch is the home console and a new 3ds successor will replace the old.


----------



## Darth Meteos (Jul 1, 2018)

Maluma said:


> Only rigid people on GBAtemp like to argue over semantics. It's not feasible to lug that thing around and call it a "handheld". Nintendo is 100% right if they chose to go this route. Switch is the home console and a new 3ds successor will replace the old.


the only thing that makes me rigid is the idea of having all of nintendo's efforts go to a single console


----------



## Daniel72 (Jul 1, 2018)

I loved the double screen gimmick, so I hope they make one.


----------



## Daniel72 (Jul 1, 2018)

Or just make it compatible with every single nintendo handhelds.


----------



## pasc (Jul 1, 2018)

If the devs ignore it just as they did with the Original.. nah.

Let it be.

At least then all the "N" Titles will stay on Switch. And we won't have fragmentation.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Tom Bombadildo said:


> Awful idea IMO. They really should just stick to focusing on the Switch for now, better to stick with their current hard hitting platform rather than shit out another handheld that will just split the userbase and dev resources.


Yep. Thats basically my post in a nutshell.


----------



## CMDreamer (Jul 1, 2018)

I'd like to see something between the 3DS and the Switch in many ways, mainly in portability, as the Switch is not that easy to carry on my jeans pockets and I don't like having to buy a carrying bag or alike.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jul 1, 2018)

why the fuck did they even bother to maker the switch  handheld if they are still going to make other handhelds? the way this company thinks is just unbelievably stupid these days! everyone in the company is too damn old they have clearly all gone senile they need to clean house and start again FRESH


----------



## Range-TE (Jul 1, 2018)

fuck no, i still stand by the theory of the one of THE most important aspect of the Switch's success is a unified Nintendo, as in they can focus on making quality games on one platform rather than splitting forces.

If they make a new DS, then the Switch will see a decline in quality Nintendo titles, at that point it'll really be a true port machine.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jul 1, 2018)

Lia said:


> View attachment 133925​
> After Nintendo's new president, Shuntaro Furukawa, officially stepped in earlier this week, he has already started talking to Japanese media outlets about the direction of the company.
> 
> Furukawa believes that the 3DS still has advantages over the Switch and stated that Nintendo was considering various possibilities on creating a successor to the 3DS. While the Switch is still obviously a key focus for Nintendo at the moment, we might see a 3DS successor in the future.
> ...



Seriously ? The 3DS still has advantages over the Switch ? Nah. I never had a DS and now I dont have a 3DS and I dont liked 3DS because of two screens. I prefer like PS Vita. 

I hope Sony will have PS Vita successor too. So that 3rd party supporting will be better for PS vita successor where it was failed miserable.


----------



## DarthDub (Jul 2, 2018)

They won't need one when Pokemon is released.


----------



## naddel81 (Jul 2, 2018)

Darth Meteos said:


> The Switch is a handheld. Creating a 3DS successor ruins the greatest power of the Switch, that it combines both markets into one OP console.


it is NINTENDO after all. they never understood their products and where they fit it. look at the wii U. why did it sell to lame? because it was a bad console with bad games? certainly not.
but because nintendo did not really have any idea how to present it to the customer. even I did not really know what it was after I watched the presentation.
and despite that it was too expensive!


----------



## DodgyJudge (Jul 2, 2018)

Darth Meteos said:


> The Switch is a handheld. Creating a 3DS successor ruins the greatest power of the Switch, that it combines both markets into one OP console.


Those kind of comment make me sick really? You really think the 2011 3ds that was release before the failed Wii u shouldnt have a successor just because of the Switch???cmon Nintendo have been doing this since 1980 ,a console and a handled is the best of both world , we all know the switch is both in a way , but the ds series make it different in the gaming industry dont you think a double screen system would be killing the switch?? 7 years of its life this console have been pushing games and 75% of them are classics that you and i cant deny.

My point is the switch is almost 2 years old an handled in development would take at least 2 or 4 more years before we hear something , trust me The Webb telescope will be launched before a new 3ds succesor hit the shelves and that is in 2021 !


----------



## KingVamp (Jul 2, 2018)

Yes, only because, as some people kind of pointed out, that a "3ds successor" could double as a Switch revision. It could literally play the same games and use the same carts, but just be a different way to play the games and be an easier device to carry around. 

I also miss 3D. So even a 3D revision of the Switch would be nice.


----------



## Billy Acuña (Jul 10, 2018)

They REALLY should make a TRUE successor of the GameCube instead of yet another handheld.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 10, 2018)

Billy Acuña said:


> They REALLY should make a TRUE successor of the GameCube instead of yet another handheld.


They already did.  It's called the Wii.

I know what you're saying, that Nintendo should go back to making dedicated game consoles that lack any sort of control gimmicks and whatnot, and I know that the Wii is, looking at the hardware, incredibly similar to the GameCube, so much so that the two systems share an emulator, but, strictly speaking, the Wii succeeded the GameCube, and the Wii U succeeded the Wii.  There's no need for another "successor" (spiritual successor, if you will) to the system.


----------



## Xabring (Jul 10, 2018)

Yes, for people who can't/don't want to pay for a switch.


----------



## ganons (Jul 10, 2018)

The Switch should have been more power than what it is. The Tegra X1 is old and the game graphics are not anything to write home aboit. 

A 3DS successor then would have made a lot of sense. But yea the switch really ain't handheld, just portable


----------



## Rahkeesh (Jul 11, 2018)

With Nintendo now apparently having fixed hardware-exploits for switches without the upcoming SoC Mariko, I'm thinking that SoC is more likely to be the "3DS Successor"; a more pocketable switch revision, likely to launch with Pokemon 2019. (Incidentally, the exact same year they committed to supporting the 3DS through.)

With AAA western devs seeming to have given up on the Switch (see: horrible sales for some excellent Bethesda ports), doubling down on portability is probably the best move for Nintendo right now rather than ramping up power.


----------



## MeteoXavier (Jul 28, 2018)

With Nintendo, you're always going to get some kind of curveball in there somewhere. I wonder why Nintendo would want to find a successor for the 3DS as well with the Switch being both, but they always seem to have some experimental gimmick up their sleeve to fight against the Sony/Microsoft structure. 

The fun part is trying to guess what it'll be, it's almost like trying to guess what the next Jojo's Stand would be (before it was announced Part 8 was the last one, anyway). I figure it will be some kind of asinine twist on VR that doesn't need the same bulky tech that VR is more stigmatized with. Maybe something that uses a bunch of the modern AI stuff you're always jacking off to in the news (or at least I do). Who knows?


----------



## ry755 (Jul 28, 2018)

I don't think they should make a 3DS successor, at least for now. I think they should focus on the Switch.


----------



## Haymose (Jul 28, 2018)

dude1 said:


> im still waiting on my gameboy successor.



I don’t see this ever happening in modern times when ppl are so sensitive about gender pronouns. Will they make a gamegirl or maybe just the gameperson?


----------



## MrCokeacola (Jul 28, 2018)

I mean if the 3DS was so great then why not 3DS2?


----------



## MrHaqs (Jul 28, 2018)

NO, just no. I haven't even got a switch yet. I'm struggling to keep up Nintendo damn.


----------



## pedro702 (Jul 28, 2018)

DodgyJudge said:


> Those kind of comment make me sick really? You really think the 2011 3ds that was release before the failed Wii u shouldnt have a successor just because of the Switch???cmon Nintendo have been doing this since 1980 ,a console and a handled is the best of both world , we all know the switch is both in a way , but the ds series make it different in the gaming industry dont you think a double screen system would be killing the switch?? 7 years of its life this console have been pushing games and 75% of them are classics that you and i cant deny.
> 
> My point is the switch is almost 2 years old an handled in development would take at least 2 or 4 more years before we hear something , trust me The Webb telescope will be launched before a new 3ds succesor hit the shelves and that is in 2021 !


no they don't need a 3ds successor, the 3ds successor would be stronger than the switch which would kill their hybrid console, also i always hated the 2 screens, in 99% of the games the screens are just for items and crap, they are rarely useful, they basically replace the press of a start button...

Nintendo doesn't need a 3ds kinda console anymore, but does nintendo needs something more handheld focused? hell yes.

A mini switch would resolve this, a smaller screen with built in buttons instead of removable joycons and more battery life, no dock and way cheaper, basically a *Mini switch* would do the trick.


----------



## Searinox (Aug 10, 2018)

Would rather go the way of creating a Switch-lite that draws more appeal from the handheld community while still being part of the Switch ecosystem. I know I'd like a smaller version of the console to play it.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 11, 2018)

I want the value of the Switch to flop so I can buy it easily. So yeah, I'm all in for this idea, honestly. I never understood the desire to buy something while it's still "trending".


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Aug 11, 2018)

The only way I can see that working is if they basically use modified internals of a Switch to create a smaller clamshell console that only outputs 480p and doesn't dock, but still plays all the same games at a lower resolution


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 11, 2018)

I guess the Switch isn't good enough  Just what we need, yet *another *handheld to divert good games from a console.


----------



## dAVID_ (Aug 11, 2018)

Nintendo 4DS


----------



## dpad_5678 (Aug 11, 2018)

Good. The Gameboy, DS, and 3DS lines of products have always been extremely successful because of great third party titles and relatively inexpensive hardware.

I love my Switch, but carrying it around is much more of an ordeal then carrying my GBA SP or N3DS. It they can make it work, go for it!


----------



## ry755 (Aug 11, 2018)

Nintendo 3DSi


----------



## Treeko (Aug 11, 2018)

Stupidest idea from nintendo since the Wii u if it is what people are assuming it will be, a successor to the 3DS that means games specifically developed for said console, which would divide the userbase in 2, why nintendo isn't fully commiting to the switch is beyond me, the console has had the best momentum of any console ever developed, as well as the ability to be used in handheld mode, the best course of action nintendo should take is make a smaller switch that is handheld only, alot more power efficient (probably reduce screen size and resolution for longer battery life) and is a part of a bigger family of switch "systems".


----------

